# PAC12 and SADs



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad the PAC12 championship is done. I was cheering on the Utes, but boy, Washington is one tough defense.

I know Covey has leadership and grit. He also has skills but I wonder if he has smarts? He really is too small to be playing football at division 1 level. He is all of 5 foot 8 and 170 pounds (and that is according to the press release numbers which are always inflated). Last time they played Washington, he was knocked around like a rag doll. I seriously thought he was going to get a major injury every time he had a hard time getting up. Last night, he got hit again and after watching the replay it wasn't that hard of a hit. He evidently has a damaged knee now. Previous to that hit, he was hit and flipped on his back. I know it's cool to take the hits and then get up and act like you are not hurt but I fear he is going to get a serious injury or multiple concussions before he gets out of Utah. That is not good for the future life you live. Sometimes you just have to realize it's not for you. 

He was great on the high school level where most players are smaller and not as fast. I hope he comes to his senses. Props for trying and for contributing, but I think he is more susceptible to being concussed or injured.

But, then again, Taysom Hill was beat up too and continued to play and is actually contributing to the Saints success in the NFL--so I guess you never know.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

His injury didn’t have anything to do with size. People of all sizes hurt their knees playing sports, particularly football. 

Yes he’s undersized. Yes he got lit up in the first Washington game. But that was much more the situation he was put in than his size. Any WR in those situations would have been lit up. I’m sure people have been telling him he’s too small his whole life, and I’m sure he’ll bounce back to continue proving all those people wrong.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> His injury didn't have anything to do with size. People of all sizes hurt their knees playing sports, particularly football.
> 
> Yes he's undersized. Yes he got lit up in the first Washington game. But that was much more the situation he was put in than his size. Any WR in those situations would have been lit up. I'm sure people have been telling him he's too small his whole life, and I'm sure he'll bounce back to continue proving all those people wrong.


I guess will just have to wait and see. I see it a little different. I see it as he is proving those who think he is too small as being right. Several games he was whipped around like a rag doll. A small body can only take so much. The NFL is full of even larger players who have found that the punishments they put their bodies through have given them long term problems. Oh well, I guess in the end it's his decision.

Think Utah can take down Northwestern?
What do you think USU will do with the vacant coaching job?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Think Utah can take down Northwestern?


North-who?
Famous Idaho Potato what?
New Mexico Mean Green huh?

just a bunch of lackluster bowls to end the season. Nothing to see here...

At least we have Weber to be excited about!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

HighNDry, just look at the example you shared yourself. Was Taysom Hill too small too since he couldn’t stay healthy and kept getting hurt? 

Covey is an awesome player, and appears to be an even more awesome person. I’m certainly not waiting to watch and see if he gets hurt again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NO mention of the missed PI? Not being a U fan I watched some of it and they blew that last play big time. In real time that was blatantly obvious.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A few comments.

1.


Huge29 said:


> NO mention of the missed PI? Not being a U fan I watched some of it and they blew that last play big time. In real time that was blatantly obvious.


Yeah, it was a bad call. Maybe Utefans are like Whittingham. We are just used to crappy Pac-12 officiating and there isn't much that can be done about it. (other than maybe fire the commissioner, which is another topic for another thread.) With our offensive performance on the night, it was far from certain that we would have punched it in anyways. I, for one, did appreciate the effort of the team Friday in the face of a great deal of adversity.

2.


PBH said:


> North-who?
> Famous Idaho Potato what?
> New Mexico Mean Green huh?
> just a bunch of lackluster bowls to end the season. Nothing to see here...
> At least we have Weber to be excited about!!


I think we all are happy about Weber. (I thought SUUfans hated Weber?) However, if the standard you are setting for a successful season is the college football playoffs, then you are set up for a lot of disappointment. I read today that in the 5 years of the 4 team playoff, only 10 schools have participated. The odds of any of our local teams cracking that top 4 is nil. However, the Holiday Bowl is a really good bowl and North-who (Northwestern) is a quality opponent. I'm looking forward to it and yes, I think they can win.

3


HighNDry said:


> I know Covey has leadership and grit. He also has skills but I wonder if he has smarts? He really is too small to be playing football at division 1 level.


If you are basing your statement that he is too small to play by results on the field, you would be wrong. He and Moss were the most dynamic weapons on the team. Vanilla is right that a knee injury can happen to anyone and his injury occurred when his cleat appeared to get caught as he cut and not from a hard hit.

As for concussions, you aren't immune to them if you are big. Most of the well studied NFL CTE cases have been in large men. Each player has to decide for himself if it is worth the risk. However, playing big time football is a heckuva rush and the rewards for playing make it very attractive in the moment, even though it probably is in the back of your mind that a bad outcome could occur.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> NO mention of the missed PI?


That call hardly cost the U the game.



Catherder said:


> (I thought SUUfans hated Weber?)


They represent Utah well. I'm good with that.



Catherder said:


> However, if the standard you are setting for a successful season is the college football playoffs, then you are set up for a lot of disappointment. I read today that in the 5 years of the 4 team playoff, only 10 schools have participated. The odds of any of our local teams cracking that top 4 is nil.


Which is exactly what is wrong with the current system. This is why some of us hate these Bowls. They are meaningless.

It's hard to be a fan of a sport where only 10 teams out of 130 are allowed to play for a championship! This is where NCAA basketball has things right. But in the land of money, nobody cares if it is right. They only care how much money the system can bring in.

The FCS provides opportunity for all of them. Go Weber.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Catherder said:


> A few comments.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


I'm mostly basing my opinion about Covey after watching several games and the hits he takes. They appear to be more violent because of his size. The first Washington game he was hit numerous times and really looked like a small rag doll being tossed around. With each hit he would get up just a bit slower until he was in pain on the sidelines. This was the case in several games I watched. I don't remember watching too many games where one player was always slow to get up so many times. I'm not opposed at someone trying to prove the critics and naysayers wrong but at some point you have to use your brain too.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

S.U.U. fans generally only hate Weber St. when we are playing them. When they represent the conference and state in the playoffs, we're all for them!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Roll Tide - National Champs again . . . they just have to go through the motions for the next two games!

TOP!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The PAC-12 championship is over....you mean I missed it! Oh, shucks. I bet it was one heck of an awesome game and totally entertaining.

10-7? Really? Great defense? Or, lowsy offense? What was the TOP difference?

I'm done with college football this year...yawn!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> That call hardly cost the U the game.


It did not cost them the game, but it cost them a chance they should have had to tie the game. Bad calls happen, they seem to be little more plentiful in the Pac 12. The officials suck for the conference absolutely suck.

Just was told by my sources this week that the back judge that Whitt was berating after the game for not throwing the flag is a BYU grad. Like, for real. Ha! Let the conspiracy theories begin...



PBH said:


> Which is exactly what is wrong with the current system. This is why some of us hate these Bowls. They are meaningless.


It means something to the players and the coaches. Not trying to be flippant with this comment, but I doubt they care if it is meaningless to you, or me. For the record, it isn't meaningless to me. I may go to the Holiday Bowl. Still deciding if I should go or save up that capital for the future.



PBH said:


> It's hard to be a fan of a sport where only 10 teams out of 130 are allowed to play for a championship! This is where NCAA basketball has things right. But in the land of money, nobody cares if it is right. They only care how much money the system can bring in.
> 
> The FCS provides opportunity for all of them. Go Weber.


This I agree with 100%. If there was a percentage higher than 100%, I would agree that much too. Any sport or league that every single team does not control their own destiny for a title at the beginning of the season is a bit of a joke. And while I love my Utes and always will, college football needs to fix this. I'll give you my recipe in another thread.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Roll Tide - National Champs again . . . they just have to go through the motions for the next two games!
> 
> TOP!!


If they go through the motions, OU will score 45 points on them. Luckily, they can probably score 46 points on OU's defense by simply going through the motions. Tua got surgery this week on his ankle. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Tua got surgery this week on his ankle. We'll see how that goes.


Yea. If AlaFrikinBama only had another quarterback with play-off, or national championship experience. Oh. Wait. They do.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

GaryFish said:


> Yea. If AlaFrikinBama only had another quarterback with play-off, or national championship experience. Oh. Wait. They do.


Bingo! Oh how sweet it is!


----------

